# Dvd+r



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok.. specifics (skip if you just want blunt/not detailed < |2 @ |> )

Model: iBook G4
Operating System: Macintosh Operating System X Tiger
DVD Burning Programs: Toast 7/iDVD/Finder (Okay, last one not really a prog, but w/e)
Problem: Insert a blank SONY DVD+R Ver.1.3/1x-16x 120min/4.7GB AccuCORE

Blunt:
My mac won't burn DVD's.


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Are you sure your iBook has a superdrive? Does it refuse to burn in all DVD-burning programs? Can you burn a CD? Are you having any problems reading CD/DVD's?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Blunt: Your Mac won't burn DVD*+*R.

The drive in your iBook will burn DVD-R and DVD-RW. DVD+R and DVD+RW are not supported by the hardware.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hate to ask a stupid question.. but, What's the difference betweer "-R" and "+R" ?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Aside from the fact that one will work in your drive and one won't? Not much. Same 4.7 Gb capacity, same physical form, both will probably play back in a set top box...

Check out DVD Formats Explained for more info.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I hate all those minor differences between things which are virtually the same!


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

DVD+R tends to play in more home theatre systems... especially the cheaper ones - I usually only burn +'s.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

It didn't burn the DVD-R's! Why?


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Help, Please?


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

Anybody?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

AlexTs said:


> Are you sure your iBook has a superdrive? Does it refuse to burn in all DVD-burning programs? Can you burn a CD? Are you having any problems reading CD/DVD's?


Perhaps the answer lies in the response to one of these unanswered questions...


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

AlexTs said:


> Are you sure your iBook has a superdrive? Does it refuse to burn in all DVD-burning programs? Can you burn a CD? Are you having any problems reading CD/DVD's?


A.) It don't know.
B.) Yes.
C.) Yes. 
D.) No.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

I answered...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The answer to the first question is the one that is most important.

Run Apple System Profiler.

1. Choose Apple menu > About This Mac. 

2. Click More Info to open System Profiler. (Or open the Apple System Profiler application located in Applications/Utilities--you can get there quite easily from the Finder by pressing Command-Shift-U) 

3. Click the topics on the left to see the information you're looking for. To see more detail, click the triangle next to an item. 

If a DVD burner is not listed among the hardware then you do not have the capability to burn DVDs without purchasing an external burner. Given that you have no problems burning CD-ROMs my guess is you do not have a DVD burner (Superdrive) in the machine.

Bear in mind that having a DVD drive on the machine is not the same as having a DVD drive capable of burning DVDs.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

uhh... oh s#17.... dude.. I can't find the "utilities" folder... like.. "Finder>go>utilities" wait... nothing... repeat... nothing...oh no?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

*sigh*

From the finder hold down the Command key. Now, while holding down the Command key hold down the shift key. Now while holding down the Command and shift keys press the U key. 

The window that appears before you will be entitled Utilities. In it is System Profiler. Run that program. Look for what sort of optical media drive you have installed in your machine. Chances are it's not a DVD burner.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

I already did that... NOTHING no window pops up.. Absolutely nothing...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

When you do this what is the word to the immediate right of the Apple Menu? If it's anything other than "Finder" it won't work. 

If this still won't work double-click on your hard drive. Then double-click on Applications. Then double-click on Utilities. Then double-click on System Profiler.

If this won't work hold down Command and press the F key. In the window that pops up type System Profiler. Press the enter key. Look for the results. Double-click the one called System Profiler.

Once you (with luck) get it running, look on the busses listed under "Hardware" for your optical media drive. It's probably listed under ATA, but it might be something different depending upon your specific machine. If it doesn't say something about DVD-R in there you're S.O.L.


----------



## MrNotkewl13 (Mar 20, 2006)

1) I was in "finder" (I'm not stupid, though, I do not think you are calling me as such)
2) No "Utilities" folder in the Applications folder.
3) I got "Apple System Profiler" for Classic...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Don't know what to tell you, then. System Profiler is installed by the OS by default. It should be there.

Try searching the Apple site for a download for it. I have to run.


----------

